# Sometimes my inks come out nicely from a far but rough when you look up close. What am I doing wrong?



## ricelabs (Oct 29, 2021)

We printed this using Rutland plastisol inks with one ink mixed with Rutland puff additive on a LA Apparel heavyweight hooded sweatshirt. This was just a test print.

We recently opened our shop but this has happened to me a while ago as well. This time we are using puff additive but last time this happened, it was just plastisol with no additive. 
\What am I doing wrong?

Pictures below. Thanks


----------



## ricelabs (Oct 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

try increasing your off-contact distance. when the screen lifts up you're bringing the ink back up with it, making 'whipped cream peaks'.
might also mean your screen tension is going. a sloppy screen will start throwing double vision prints if you do a second hit.
last option, give it a light press with the heat press. don't go high pressure or it will distort your image. but a 3-5 second light press will give it a smooth, shiny finish.
good luck!


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

one more thought... are you printing the lime over all of the black? are you laying down a ton of ink to get the bright lime color? if so, the lime won't cure all the way thru & will start cracking fast & flaking (chunking) off. change your black layer to have open spaces where the lime goes, allowing a micro overlap to help with registration. and buy max opaque inks. you shouldn't be laying down ink like its bondo, lol!


----------

